# SATA 3 VS SATA 2 difference?



## 1234 (Jun 4, 2013)

Transfer speed of Sata 3 - 6Gb/s
Transfer speed of Sata 2 - 3Gb/s
looks like sata 3 almost doubles transfer speed.
Technically it should.
As noticed the sata cables that come with mother board are sata 2 only.
I plan to buy White sata 3, 6Gb/s cable from ebay for 249/-
Guys is it worth to buy?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2013)

For using HDD, it does not matter as they are not able to even utilize the total bandwidth of SATA II interface. The main advantage of SATA III interface comes when paired with a good SSD. 2ndly most of the motherboard manufacturers provide at least two SATA III cables along with their SATA III enabled Motherboards.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ agree with cilus.
first check does your motherboard support sata 3.
all sata 3 enabled motherboards atleast come with one sata3 cable if bought RETAIL.


----------



## 1234 (Jun 4, 2013)

My Mother board is sata 3 enabled with two sata 3 ports, but got 2 regular red cables with it.
HDD is 1TB western digital Green 64mb cache. (sata 3)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2013)

Then use them with SATA II interface.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 4, 2013)

1234 said:


> Transfer speed of Sata 3 - 6Gb/s
> Transfer speed of Sata 2 - 3Gb/s
> looks like sata 3 almost doubles transfer speed.
> Technically it should.
> ...



Dude... there is no such thing as SATA 2 or SATA 3 cables. It is purely market gimmick. 

All it matters, is  the Device(HDD/SSD) & the Mobo connector/interface which when has SATA III makes difference esp with SSDs.


----------



## 1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

One of my friend tested this sata 3 cable found no performance difference on HDD, a small performance increase on SSD.


----------

